# MTB-Treff Andernach-Eich



## wanderer67 (25. Februar 2009)

Auf dieser Seite möchte der Rad Club Andernach einen permanenten *MTB-Treff *ins Leben rufen.
Ansprechen möchten wir *ALLE Mountainbiker*, erfahrene und Neueinsteiger, unserer Region, speziell Jugendliche ab 14 und Junggebliebene. Dabei stellen wir keine Anforderungen an Kondition oder Fahrkönnen.Es kann also jeder mitfahren, der ein geländetaugliches MTB und einen Helm besizt. Es sei auch noch mal erwähnt, dass dieser MTB-Treff keinen Vereinszwang darstellt. 
Treffen werden wir uns JEDEN Sonntag um 10 Uhr und während der Sommerzeit zusätzlich JEDEN Donnerstag um 17:30 am Mennoniten-Friedhof bei Eich. Liegt an einer großen Wegkreuzung mit Schutzhütte ca. 300m hinter dem Eicher Sportplatz an der K58. (siehe Grafik)

Die erste Tour findet am Sonntag den 1.März um 10 Uhr statt.
Gefahren wird eine leichte Runde von ca. 20-25km.
Wir hoffen auf schönes Wetter und viele Biker.

Was wir euch bieten können: 
Ein Wege - und Streckennetz ungeahnten Ausmaßes welches uns immer wieder an
neue Spots in der Region führt und jede Menge Spaß am MTB-Sport.







mit sportlichen Grüßen

wanderer67


----------



## Dicke Wade (26. Februar 2009)

das finde ich aber mal eine super sache, dass der RC einen MTB Treff einrichtet . dann hoffe ich dass ich mich als junggebliebener einordnen darf , und werde mich das ein oder andere mal dazu gesellen. am sonntag habe ich aber leider dienst. werde das hier weiter beobachten. also, viel spass und erfolg .
Berry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (27. Februar 2009)

Für Sonntag ist perfektes Wetter gemeldet  !


----------



## Rocketfighter (1. März 2009)

Das war eine tolle Tour heute! Hat mir wirklich gefallen  Supernette Leute, eine tolle, abwechslungsreiche Strecke, die ich so noch gar nicht kannte, ... UND ... ihr habt sogar Rücksicht auf einen Neuling und jungen Kerl wie mich genommen.

Danke für's Mitnehmen! Nächste Woche bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.


----------



## specializedvw (1. März 2009)

sind heute auch in eich gefahren  downhill vom feinsten aber


----------



## wanderer67 (2. März 2009)

Ein kurzes Fazit unserer ersten Tour:

-6 Biker am Start
-tolle Leute
-super Stimmung
-abwechlungsreiche Strecke (mit dem Todespfad!!!)
-zum einrollen genau richtig!
-die Sonne kam allerdings erst als ich wieder zu Hause war

Das war auf jeden Fall ein guter Anfang für unseren neuen MTB-Treff.
Und mit ein paar Bikern mehr bringt es bestimmt noch mehr Spass!
Ich hab jedenfalls schon den Trail für Sonntag im Kopf, wieder voll mit Hot Spot´s!!

vw


----------



## wanderer67 (2. März 2009)

@spezializedvw - mit der DH-Strecke in Eich haben wir nix zu tun!
                      - bei gelegenheit werden wir mal probieren mit Hardtails heil unten 
                        anzukommen
vw


----------



## Storchi_81 (3. März 2009)

Bin am Sonnatg auch wieder dabei. Hoffentlich wieder mit TodespfadHoffe nur, dass ich mich beim Aufsteigen nicht wieder so doof anstelle


----------



## Handlampe 77 (4. März 2009)

Juhuuuuuuu .... Todespfädsche .... ich freu' mich soooooo!!!!!! :-D

Ach und Strochi ... das mit dem Aufsteigen ist kein Problem. Ich habe mal mit meinem Kumpel Uli "alles fahrbar" Stanciu vom BIKE Magazin gesprochen. Es wird bald eine 120seitige Spezialausgabe mit dem Titel "Aufsteigen aufs Fahrrad" geben. Das sollte doch etwas für dich sein ;-)


----------



## Alpirsbacher (5. März 2009)

Wo ist den der Todespfad?


----------



## wanderer67 (7. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich hoffe das Wetter hält sich so einigermaßen bis morgen mittag!
Nach dem Regen in den letzten Tagen werden wir versuchen, den Matsch ein bisschen zu umfahren.
20-25km kriegen wir aber sicher zusammen.
bis morgen
Gruß
vw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer67 (7. März 2009)

Hallo Alpirsbacher,
würd mich freuen, wenn Du morgen dabei bist!!!
Den Todespfad fahren wir sicher in nächster Zeit nochmal.
Gruß
vw


----------



## dodo1912 (8. März 2009)

Schöne Tour heute. Glück mitm Wetter gehabt. Nächste Woche dann nicht mehr Erkältungsgeschwächt wie ich hoffe...


----------



## Storchi_81 (9. März 2009)

War gestern wieder ein sehr schöne und spaßige Runde. Auch das mit dem Aufsteigen hat geklappt
@ Handlampe77 - Danke für den Tipp mit der Spezialausgabe "Aufsteigen aufs Fahrrad", hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen. 

Bis nächsten Sonntag


----------



## Handlampe 77 (12. März 2009)

Ja, war wirklich wieder eine sehr, sehr schöne Tour. Und das mit dem Aufsteigen bei Storchi hat wirklich toll funktioniert 

Beim nächsten Mal lernen wir noch "reeeeeechts" und "liiiiiinks" und wer weiß ... vielleicht können wir dich mal bei einem "Erster-Schritt-Rennen" anmelden.
Kann ja sein, dass in dir noch ein kleiner Rennfahrer versteckt ist


----------



## wanderer67 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,
hatte letzte Woche ein bisschen viel um die Ohren!
Aber morgen 10Uhr drehen wir wieder eine schöne Runde!
gruß
vw


----------



## Storchi_81 (23. März 2009)

War gestern mal wieder eine sehr schöne Runde. Und wieder einmal ein paar neue Singletrails kennen gelernt.
Bis nächsten Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer67 (28. März 2009)

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Einladung zur WINTERABSCHLUSSFAHRT!!!!!!

Morgen um 1o Uhr Abfahrt am Mennoniten-Friedhof in Eich.
Am Montag kommt ja der Frühling.
Letzte Gelegenheit bei nasskaltem Wetter zu Biken!
SIG-Leute dürfen auch gerne vorbeischauen.

Als kleine Erinnerung: Ab nächste Woche fahren wir auch jeden Donnerstag um 17:30

Bis morgen


----------



## Dicke Wade (5. April 2009)

hey, ihr seit heute aber schnell weg! habe gedacht wir könnten noch etwas plaudern, aber dass war dann nix. ihr seit einfach zu schnell.
aber das könnten wir ja am 13.04 nachholen. da steigt unsere erste SIG Tour des jahres. abfahrt ist in nickenich bei mir um 1000. wir werden so 40-50 km fahren und danach sind alle teilnehmer eingeladen, bei mir noch was zu essen und zu trinken. oli und ich geben einen auf unseren geburtstag aus. meldet euch mal bei uns auf der seite. bis dann
Berry


----------



## T-Brex (14. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen:


*Samstag 1315 h ab Sportplatz Nickenich *

*für ne schöne Brohltaltour !*
*mit Führer: Hangschieber....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Bitte recht zahlraych....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Storchi_81 (15. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte nochmals daran erinnern, dass wir uns auch unter der Woche treffen. Jeden Donnerstag um 17.30h. Am letzten Sonntag war´s mal wieder ne schöne abwechslungsreiche Runde.
Bis Donnerstag
Dominik


----------



## Dicke Wade (15. April 2009)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich da!
Berry


----------



## Storchi_81 (11. Mai 2009)

Das war ja gestern ne schöne leckere Schlammschlacht und das bei Sonnenschein. War trotzdem lustig. Radl is mittlerweile sauber und bereit wieder dreckig zu werden; was es mit Sicherheit auch wird, wenn ich mir den Regen draußen so anschaue.
Piss tann


----------



## dodo1912 (25. Mai 2009)

War ne schöne Runde gestern... 

53 km, 1150 hm und perfektes Wetter.


----------



## Dicke Wade (23. November 2009)

hallo albatrose,
31.12. sylvestertour in nickenich. start ist um 1000 an der feuerwehr/kolpingstraße. ca 2-3 h je nach wetter, ganz locker. danach gulaschsuppe und kühle getränke im feuerwehrhaus. vielleicht könnt ihr euch bei volker anmelden und er sagt mit bescheid wieviel leute ihr seid. bis dann
Berry


----------



## pisten_sau (14. Februar 2010)

hier ist ja gar nix mehr los.... das muss sich ändern!!!


----------



## dodo1912 (15. Februar 2010)

Der Tacho zeigt nix an...die Batterie ist leer. Leer gesaugt von den gefühlten 346 Tagen sibirischer Kälte in der Garage. Aber ein mal im Jahr durch den verschneiten Wald wühlen...

Schnee + Waldweg gut...Viel Schnee + Eis darunter - ungut...
Fazit - Erfrorene Füsse, 10 mal fast abgelegt sonst ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peror (26. März 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

bin Interessiert mal mit euch zu fahren jetzt am 1.April.2010 wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wollte wissen ob das Treffen noch besteht und ob es ok ist wenn ich ohne Helm komme?

Viele Grüße


----------



## stefan90 (28. März 2010)

Hallo Peror,

das Treffen besteht noch und ab dem 1. April werden wir uns zusätzlich zu den Fahrten sonntags um 10:00 Uhr auch wieder donnerstags um 17:30 Uhr treffen. Du solltest aber unbedingt einen Helm tragen!

Bis Donnerstag
Stefan

P.S.: Bin gerade aus Boos zurückgekommen. War ne schöne Strecke und es waren seeeeehr schnelle Leute am Start. Zu meinem Ergebnis sag ich besser nichts...


----------



## Peror (28. März 2010)

Hallo Stefan,

gut zu hören dass das treffen noch besteht! Werde wohl dann noch ein paar mal aussetzten müssen (Helm ist bestellt) bis der Helm eintrifft.
Hoffe ich kann dann auch mithalten.

Bis bald
Peror


----------



## Maddinth (29. März 2010)

Hey jungs
bin nen andernach jung und bin über diesen Thread gestoßen-
Wollt mal fragen wo ihr euch dann so rumtreibt was ihr fahrt und so ;-)

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Bock (29. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Andernach und würd auch gern mal mitfahren.
Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich diese Woche dabei 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## stefan90 (30. März 2010)

Wir sind meistens irgendwo in der Gegend rund um den Laacher See unterwegs, aber auch mal im Brohltal, Nettetal oder weiter Richtung Mayen. Also überall da, wo es sich anbietet von Eich hinzufahren.  Ihr könnt ja einfach mal mitfahren und dann seht Ihr schon, ob Euch das gefällt.

Bis Donnerstag
Stefan


----------



## Maddinth (31. März 2010)

Hallo,
werde dann mal mit ein paar freunden am Sonntag nach eichkommen und uns das mal anschauen  Schön das das noch aktiv ist


----------



## Peror (2. April 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr am Donnerstag gefahren seit`und wieviele Biker ihr wart?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Storchi_81 (17. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

erinnere nur daran, dass der Radclub Andernach am kommenden Sonntag seine CTF ausrichtet. Start ist am Eicher Sportplatz, nur einige Meter von unserem eigentliche Treffpunkt entfernt. Die Strecken wurden im Gegensatz zu den vergangenen Jahren komplett geändert. Wir würden uns freuen wenn ihr alle kommt. Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen.
Weitere Info´s findet ihr hier.

Grüße Storchi
PS: Wäre gerne dabei, bin aber beruflich in der Schweiz :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dicke Wade (17. April 2010)

die SIG ist dabei. bis morgen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (19. April 2010)

ich fand´s super gestern, auch wenn ich wegen einer Oberschenkelzerrung nur die kleine Runde gefahren bin.
Gut organisiert und top beschildert...


----------



## wanderer67 (19. April 2010)

Hallo Moutainbiker,

der Radclub Andernach möchte sich bei allen 320 Teilnehmern bedanken, die gestern an unserer CTF teilgenommen haben! 
Für das Traumwetter hab ich mich schon an anderer Stelle bedankt.
Ich hoffe bei der Streckenplanung euren Geschmack getroffen zu haben.
In der Organisation gibt es sicher noch ein bisschen zu verbessern, aber daran werden wir bis nächstes Jahr arbeiten!
Ich hoffe, euch im nächsten Jahr alle wieder zu sehen, hoffentlich bei ähnlichem Wetter.

Gruß
wanderer67


----------



## DieselCarver (22. Juli 2010)

Wollte mich heut Abend mal der Trainings-Runde anschließen. Hoffe die Tour wird nicht zu hart für mich 
Bis dann...


----------



## schigga (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ist hier noch jemand aktiv? Oder sind alle im Winterschlaf?

Hab die Kontaktaufnahme schonmal über die Homepage vom RC-Albatros versucht aber keine Antwort bekommen.

Wann gehts bei euch denn wieder los?

Grüße

David


----------



## bluefantasy (11. März 2011)

Hallo an alle Biker,
wäre auch gerne mit von der Partie.

Wie siehts denn aus werden die treffen noch veranstaltet wenn ja wann und wo ???

Hoffe es gibt was

gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluefantasy (12. März 2011)

Ansonsten würde ich sagen lassen wir es neu aufleben.
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja hier melden.

Zeiten können ja dann ausgemacht werden.


----------



## schigga (12. März 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## bluefantasy (17. März 2011)

naja denke mal der thread ist tot schade


----------



## Owl (18. März 2011)

bluefantasy schrieb:


> naja denke mal der thread ist tot schade




Kann man so sagen
Schaut doch in den Nachbarfred Westerwald,Eifel der BrexbachGemsen.
Bin zwar erst 3 mal mit einzelnen der Truppe gefahren aber die Jungens sind klasse!

Übrigens sind in der Truppe auch Leute aus Plaidt,Nickenich und Wehr vertreten. 
Diese fahren fast jeden Tag auch außerhalb der FESTEN TREFFZEITEN Mittwochs 17 Uhr Samstags 13 Uhr vorm Schloß in Sayn.

Schaut vorbei es lohnt sich.

Übrigens KEIN VEREIN im Gegensatz zu diesem Fred

Bis dann Owl


----------



## schigga (18. März 2011)

das problem ist ja ich suche paar leute für ein feierabendründchen in andernach. 

ich hab meine eigene truppe in koblenz wohne aber selbst in andernach...
da bringt mir bendorf nicht viel


----------



## dodo1912 (13. April 2011)

Sonntag CTF!

Ab 8 ab Sportplatz Eich


----------



## dodo1912 (13. April 2011)

Owl schrieb:


> [....]
> Übrigens KEIN VEREIN im Gegensatz zu diesem Fred
> [...]



HÄ? 

Thread 1 lesen!


----------



## noisless (19. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin am Sonntag die CTF in Andernach mitgefahren. War echt super!
Leider hat mein Garmin unterwegs schlapp gemacht. Kann mir jemand den GPS Track der 49Km oder 67Km Runde zukommen lassen?


Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Marcus1988 (23. September 2012)

Hey ich habe immer mal wieder die Einträge in diesem Forum verfolgt und möchte mich mal informieren, ob es immernoch ein regelmäßiges Treffen zum Mountainbiken in der Umgebung von Andernach gibt !!!!!


LG

Marcus


----------



## raumfahrer_spif (6. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen!
ich bin demnächst eine woche in andernach auf einer fortbildung und würde gerne mein bike mitnehmen. 
kann mir jemand tipps geben bzgl. möglicher strecken? es wären nur kleine feierabendrunden möglich. also 2,5/ 3 stunden. sehr gerne inklusive schneller singletrails oder auch moderater freeridestrecken.

wäre cool, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

gruß
michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnCasey (19. August 2021)

Geht hier im Raum Andernach noch was? Der Eingangspost liest sich ganz gut, ist aber schon 12 Jahre her. Also falls ihr nicht alle aufs Graveln umgestiegen seid, schreibt doch mal ein Update


----------



## db-cooper (20. August 2021)

Bin des Öfteren mit dem Endruro am Hochkreuz unterwegs 🤙🏻


----------

